# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  AVG Free Edition и Win32/Heur

## Swinemaker

Здравствуйте.
После установки с нуля Windows 7 в ходе полной проверки компьютера было обнаружено несколько файлов "зараженных" Win32/Heur.
Проверка на Virustotal показывает результат от 1/42 - https://www.virustotal.com/file/c350...is/1334414967/  и до 4/42 - https://www.virustotal.com/file/0eda...is/1334416204/
Чем уж так провинились эти файлы?
+ в ходе проверки открыл "Хранилище вирусов" - AVG User Interface вызвал завершение с ошибкой 
Раньше использовал Аваст, но почитал отзывы и решил перейти на AVG. Теперь вот появились сомнения

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Здравствуйте. Win32/Heur - название гласит о том, что это не детект, а всего лишь подозрение. Тревога ложная, ИМХО.

Для подозрительных файлов есть специальная тема и форма, читайте пожалуйста правила - http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678

----------

*mrak74*

----------


## Swinemaker

Ок, спасибо, просто AVG отправляет их автоматом в карантин, а вские там кейгены, например, промто помечает как "потенциально нежелательные" и не трогает. Буду добавлять в исключения

----------


## rodocop

да, AVG любит такие ложняки на эвристике. Поэтому я его и снес, несмотря на неплохой функционал :-)

----------

